# Possible Popeye Infection



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys, woke up this morning to a problem. One of my Reds has a swollen eye. It's not cloudy or anything, and he's swimming normally, one eye is just bigger then the other one. It's especially noticable when you look at him from the front, I can definitely see one eye sticking out further then the other. I'm not completely sure this is Popeye because it happened so fast. I looked in on my shoal 7 hours ago (10 P.M. last night) and didn't see any problems. I woke up at 5:00 A.M. this morning, turn on the light, and there it is. Could an injury cause a Red's eyes to swell like this?
I tried like hell to get a pic this morning (late for work as I type this lol) but I couldn't get him to hold still long enought to get a pic worth posting. Could someone post pics of a popeye infection to help me compare?
I just dosed the tank with Mela-Fix, and I'll be picking up some salt on my way home and start that too (unless anyone has any other suggestions?). If this is truly a Popeye infection, what's the chance it can spread to my other fish? Should I maybe go through the trouble of setting up a small hospital tank and quarantining him?
Thanks for any/all advice, this is my first time dealing with something like this, so I'm sure I'm going to need it.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/337/


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Shanker. Not sure what to think now, his eye is not nearly that bad, except for the swelling, it looks perfectly clear and healthy. Maybe he just wacked it off a rock or something?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Update:
Checked on him again this morning, no change, either for the worse or better. His eye still appears swollen, but otherwise clear and healthy looking. Gonna' continue dosing with melafix and see if it changes anything.


----------

